# BF 750 Starter Solenoid



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, starter solenoid gave out on my 05 BF 750. I've looked at the OEM ones on all of the little parts sites and average price is about $70. So needless to say, do yall know of any replacements that are decent quality and less expensive?
Also, I did find one aftermarket solenoid so far....on Ebay.... It looks the same as the OEM but instead of having a female connector on it, its got a pair of wires coming out that have to be hard wired to your harness. I'm not concerned with clipping the OEM connector off of the harness to solder/heat shrink this new one on, but I did want to see if anybody had any experience with these before I cut my harness for something thats going to go out as soon as it hits the mud....

This is the one I'm referring to...as you can see its almost 1/3 of the cost. Please give yalls honest opinion.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...sid=p4712.m2000054&item=330617842326&viewitem=


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see why not. I'd do it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It just seems to cost effective to pass up. Plus those wires are under the seat, which always gets pressure washed after a ride, so I'm not worried about corrosion. I've got a 07 wire harness sitting here that I'm thinking about putting on it to completely do away with the hacked up BUSS connector fixes that I've done... new harness and new solenoid should cure any starting issue and I think it should hold up.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have run Toyota parts in my bike for 3 years.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a pile of parts in the garage. Do you know what years and bikes are interchangeable? 650, 750, Prairie, Brute, EFI, Carbureted ETC.? 

If I’ve got one that will work for you I’ll give you the MIMB discount.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BruteForceParts said:


> I have a pile of parts in the garage. Do you know what years and bikes are interchangeable? 650, 750, Prairie, Brute, EFI, Carbureted ETC.?
> 
> If I’ve got one that will work for you I’ll give you the MIMB discount.


As far as I can tell all of the 650i & 750i interchange with each other from 05-11....the part numbers interchange on all the websites anyways. (they have the cylinder style solenoid)
The SRA brutes have a completely different setup that is a square solenoid with a 30amp fuse in it.

Let me know what you have and what you want for them. One or all. You can PM me if you want to.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

let me know if you need 1 think i have a couple laying around


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks rmax, I'm definitely going to need to get atleast 1 for now....mines been clicking on and off for about 8 months now so I know its due to quit any time too....and its got alot of rust as well. Hers is clean, just no worky. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

FRN I wouldn't be affraid of using aftermarket parts at all. Just make sure that the solinoid/relay has the same amp rating that the original does. The original will be rated at or above the fuse protecting it, hopefully the aftermarket part has a rating in the description. If not contact them and see if they can give you that spec.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I checked and I can't find one for a "I". All mine are SRA.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i forgot to look fri , will look this am to put my hands on 1 for you an post later


----------

